# Help Identify this plow



## Lowes (Dec 25, 2006)

I need help to identify this plow. I traded an old western pump for this. I have never owned an ATV plow, and do not keep up on the manufactures. 
It is yellow poly moldboard with small metal cutting edge. 
I was told it was sold with a Honda Foreman.


----------



## kagey (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks like an artic cat to me


----------



## leroyh (Oct 27, 2009)

i would say arctic cat


----------



## Lowes (Dec 25, 2006)

It does not have any brand logo, just the warning label. 
The rear mounting bracket looks like a universal fit. 
I have looked at some the Moose brand plows that Honda sells. 
The mounting brackets that hang on the frame rails look very light.
Any one build their own?
I would rather build my own "custom" mount and not have to worry about ground clearance in the summer months.

My second thought is:
Can I put a winch like this: http://www.tractorsupply.com/winche...s/3000-lbs-pulling-capacity-winch-kit-1834096
On the top rack of my Honda Rancher?
I really don't need a winch for the quad as I have three tractors and a Skid steer. 
It would be handy to have a winch mounted to other equipment like a trailer, or truck.


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Yep artic cat


----------



## Lowes (Dec 25, 2006)

Is the Artic Cat plow any good?


----------



## Lowes (Dec 25, 2006)

apik1;894386 said:


> Yep artic cat


Do have pictures of how your Honda rancher mounts?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

It's an Arctic Cat plow. I have one just like it. Mine wotks great. Good luck with it this winter.


----------

